# pictures from memory swap meet fall 2015



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2015)

just got home had a good time and yes bought 2 bikes home with us !!!!!here is some pictures from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2015)

*pictures from memory lane swap meet*

more pictures


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2015)

*pictures from memory lane swap meet*

more pictures


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 23, 2015)

So what did you end up bringing home?


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> So what did you end up bringing home?




oh!!!!! whizzer you will have to wait there still in the van!!! old roadmaster and a old shelby!!!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 23, 2015)

Great pics, thanks for sharing !!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2015)

*pictures from memory lane swap meet*

more pictures


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 24, 2015)

Love the toy collector's rig - thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Barto (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice job with the photos, looks like this was a great swap...tons of parts and some really nice rides.


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

thanks cat fish sorry you could not make it .i got lots more pictures to put on .its a little slow right  now . i will put more on latter to day . meet harword gorden for the first time .hes a super nice guy . duke and i were right beside him .he sells a lot of stuff WOW!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

*pictures from memory lane swap meet*

here is some more pictures from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

*pictures from memory lane swap meet*

more pictures


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2015)

How much was the blue bird?


----------



## mike j (Oct 24, 2015)

Where's the Bluebird? Nice photo's Larry, thanks.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

*pictures from memory lane swap meet*

here is some pictures of parts from memory lane swap


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey how much was the green whizzer on the first page?


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> here is some pictures of parts from memory lane swap




Cool!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

*pictures from memory lane swap meet*

some more parts


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2015)

Great job Larry. Thanks for the pics. Really nice stuff there.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

*pictures from memory lane swap meet*

some more bike pictures


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 24, 2015)

Larry,

Thanks for all the photos. Wish I had made it this year.

Any chance you know who owns that blue M&S Golden Zephyr? Hopefully a CABEr. I've been looking for that tank decal and wonder where it came from on this repainted beauty.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

thanks cds 2323 and for all the thumbs up from bicycle larry


----------



## Stickley (Oct 24, 2015)

I was there on Friday ,it was my first show and I was overwhelmed . I had no trouble finding a project bike for my wife .I was hoping to to find a Schwinn middleweight in rose and white , and was able to get a very nice American for $50  that still had the original west wind tires ! I met many very freindy people and had a great time. I will not miss another meet.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

good to hear stickley yes i got a lot of good buys to there also bought a lot of stuff from scott and harvey from memory lane .there stock is getting low there running out they still have the chrome swhinn front and back fenders at a reel good price for any one that is restoreing a swhinn.   from bicycle larry


----------



## Stickley (Oct 24, 2015)

I hear you Larry , I also bought a lot of great stuff at memory lane that will complete a few projects that I have going. I wish I would have made a trip to their store a lot sooner!


----------



## Stickley (Oct 24, 2015)

I will bring a lot more money with me the next time I come to their swap meet ! I already regret some of the pieces I left behind !


----------



## toyman (Oct 24, 2015)

How much was the Bluebird and how much was the Pierce with the suspension fork?  Thanks,Toyman


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

hi can you give me a idea were you see thees bikes in the pictures then i mite no more . i do not remebering seeing one i took 250 pictures all so i have had some pms on parts which i helped out i no some of the venders thanks from bicycle larry


----------



## toyman (Oct 24, 2015)

The Pierce is the second picture towards the top of this page.The Bluebird was on someone elses pictures.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 24, 2015)

Pierce is mine 3000.00. There was not a Bluebird. Mike


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

*pictures from memory lane swap meet*

her is some more pictures from bicycle larry


----------



## toyman (Oct 24, 2015)

There was a bluebird there.Somebody posted a picture of it and someone else besides me asked how much it was too.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 24, 2015)

Let's see the picture


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

*pictures from memory lane swap meet*

there was a blue bird there last fall which i put on the site to show wat was there last fall i think thats were the mix up is. i did not see any blue birds this fall there sorry from bicycle larry


----------



## toyman (Oct 24, 2015)

That was it.Catfish also asked about it.Do you remember what they were asking?Not that it matters,just curious.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2015)

i am not sure the price of it sorry from bicycle larry


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 24, 2015)

It was mine 14500.00 and it's sold.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 24, 2015)

Ounce again, thanks for all the picks!
That looked like a nice girls Green Phantom!
Can anyone point out the pic of the Elgin Blue Bird?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2015)

I just had my good laugh for the day. Looking at the pictures I see that the DMV in Wisconsin might be confused. They classify and tag a Nissan Quest as a truck? So what's a Subaru Brat? That's like calling Jenner a woman. Too damn funny.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2015)

Who belongs to the "I by Bikes" Alice Cooper-mobile?
Thanks for the pics....Great!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 25, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Ounce again, thanks for all the picks!
> That looked like a nice girls Green Phantom!
> Can anyone point out the pic of the Elgin Blue Bird?




wes that was a no1 girls green phantom .chester the monark man had it for sale !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 25, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> wes that was a no1 girls green phantom .chester the monark man had it for sale !!! from bicycle larry



"no1 girls green phantom"
LARRY, DOES THAT MEAN A 10 ON A ONE TO TEN SCALE, OR AM I MISSING SOMETHING?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 25, 2015)

*Girls green phantom*



bicycle larry said:


> wes that was a no1 girls green phantom .chester the monark man had it for sale !!! from bicycle larry



"no1 girls green phantom"
LARRY, DOES THAT MEAN A 10 ON A ONE TO TEN SCALE, 
OR AM I MISSING SOMETHING? 
LOOKS BEAUTIFUL!
WES


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 25, 2015)

i would say close to a 10


----------



## Spence36 (Nov 8, 2015)

What's up
With the green jewel tank la salle anyone buy that and how
Much ?


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 9, 2015)

*pictures from memory lane swap meet*

sorry spence36 i did look at the price tag . but not sure what the price was . scott cabe owner mite no it was not fare from him .  from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Spence36 said:


> What's up
> With the green jewel tank la salle anyone buy that and how
> Much ?
> 
> ...





Contact Mike Spangler. V/r Shawn


----------

